# The c*nt(s) who works at Amsterdam airport...



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

.. who decided he/she would smash the lock on my girlfreinds suitcase (discovered when I got the case off the belt at Bristol), rifle though it, and then continue to steal from a box buried at the bottom of the case; 2 watches, a necklace and a ring... but in the process leaving a USB cable and a 2 pin nokia phone charger in it's place!

Our changeover flight to Bristol (From Zurich) was at Amsterdam, and due to a 'technical problem' it was cancelled. I am therefore assuming that there is a pretty good chance it was done there whilst we were waiting for KLM to sort out a replacement flight (that took 3 hours!)

There was nothing of huge value, but the whole invasion of privacy and general annoyance at what's happened, really gets to me!

C*nt(s).


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> .. who decided he/she would smash the lock on my girlfreinds suitcase (discovered when I got the case off the belt at Bristol), rifle though it, and then continue to steal from a box buried at the bottom of the case; 2 watches, a necklace and a ring... but in the process leaving a USB cable and a 2 pin nokia phone charger in it's place!
> 
> Our changeover flight to Bristol (From Zurich) was at Amsterdam, and due to a 'technical problem' it was cancelled. I am therefore assuming that there is a pretty good chance it was done there whilst we were waiting for KLM to sort out a replacement flight (that took 3 hours!)
> 
> ...


Rebels dutch isn't he ?

That says it all


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Feckers :evil:


----------



## pnptwomins (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi mate bastards, at airports most baggage handlers are robbing Bastards anyway i assume you have hit yuor insurance for new?, my mate had his case toasted (not particulary expensive) but his gear was thrown all over went to customer service desk (airports own ) not airlines kicked one muther fucker of a stink and got an apology in wrinting and a quality case delivered almost immediatly. go back play hell and hopfully party on, Bastards.

cheers twomins


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Kev,

Why put anything of any value (sentimental or otherwise) in hold baggage rather than carry on luggage? It's not like this is a new phenomenon.

Brett


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Why put anything of any value (sentimental or otherwise) in hold baggage rather than carry on luggage?





kmpowell said:


> There was nothing of huge value, but the whole invasion of privacy and general annoyance at what's happened, really gets to me!


:roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

At least you've got a USB cable and Nokia charger now. 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Why put anything of any value (sentimental or otherwise) in hold baggage rather than carry on luggage?
> ...


Doubt you will be first nor the last this has happened. Plenty more things to get 'het' up over! :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Why put anything of any value (sentimental or otherwise) in hold baggage rather than carry on luggage?
> ...


So why let it wind you up if it is worthless - life's too short. The sort of invasion of privacy that would bother me is the sort that customs do with rubber gloves.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

If you lock it you can guarantee someone will assume there's valuables in it, same goes if its a fancy designer one.
I always use cable ties just to stop the zips coming undone. and always use a cheap suitcase, learnt by having a set of burberry suitcases before the chavs adopted the brand i might add, and 3 out of four trip i had stuff stolen, nothing with a cheap case nicked :wink:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I never bother to lock cases - they can legitimately access any case for security reasons anyway so why have your locks smashed off?

Most holiday insurance specifically excludes anything remotely valuable if it is in your hold luggage - that's why you have a hand luggage allowance. The only exception was the week they introduced the no liquids etc rules and were forced by the carrier to check all of our electricals. We lost one of the kids Gameboy and games in transit but the insurance company paid up in full as a "goodwill" gesture.

L


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

That is a very VERY serious breach of security.

I would advise anyone who sees their baggage has been interfered with to not take thier baggage off the carousel, or if you have already taken it off and then discovered its been interfered with, report it immediately.

In my job, I deal with drug importation matters, and it has been known for people airside to open luggage and plant drugs under the lining for another 'operative' to obtain by whatever means once you have left the airport.

Indeed, last year I represented a very respectable couple to whom this happened on a return flight from a non-EU destination.

They spent several months in custody before I could get them out and off their charges. They noticed thier locks (which were secured landside at point of departure/checking in) had been broken off as they got their cases off the carousel, but paid no attention to it until they were stopped by HM Customs, their cases were searched, and large quatities of drugs were found hidden under the lining of their cases.

Indeed, given that the drugs were far from 'pure' (under 50%) one theory I had was that these drugs were planted as a 'diversion' for customs officers whilst a bigger and more pure load slipped through undetected. I say this because when drugs are imported into the UK, they are usually imported at a very high level of purity and are 'cut' later, as to do otherwise cuts down the level of profit from the importation exercise.

Yes, it is possible that the drugs were planted in the cases prior to booking in, and yes it is possible they were in fact guilty of being knowingly concerned, but both lived a lifestyle befitting their legitimate means, neither had any previous, and there were no other circumstantial 'indicators'.

HMC&E must have known something was going on airside because as the trial date approached I made various specific enquiries as to airside procedures, they then tried to make a Public Interest Immunity (PII) application which failed, and they discontinued the matter immediately as a result. HMC&E rarely discontinue such matters in my experience.

So, be warned, be vigilant, be ultra cautious.

If you suspect at any point that your bags have been tampered with in any way, stop, and call the police/security/Customs officers. Do not just carry on blithely.

[smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Good post, thanks CamV6.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Good post, thanks CamV6.


Agreed, a worrying read and certainly not something I would have thought of when going through customs with 'nothing to declare'!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kev,

Even though you state it had little value, i'm sure 2 watches, a necklace & a ring must have held some value even if only sentimental.

Also IIRC travellers are warned NOT to padlock their suitcases wherever they're travelling to/from & if flying to/from US you're told NOT to padlock your suitcase. On a recent trip to Boston with many workmates on the same flight, most who'd decided to put locks on their cases, found the locks had been removed by the time they arrived on the belt for collection.

I only ever pack clothes & shoes in a suitcase now, anything electrical or of any value oges in a rucksack & into the cabin with me. I've had a few things stolen over the years from suitcases including mobile phones, a camera & Minidisc player.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Also IIRC travellers are warned NOT to padlock their suitcases wherever they're travelling to/from & if flying to/from US you're told NOT to padlock your suitcase. On a recent trip to Boston with many workmates on the same flight, most who'd decided to put locks on their cases, found the locks had been removed by the time they arrived on the belt for collection.


Almost correct. You are advised not to use padlocks UNLESS you use 'TSA' padlocks (i.e. padlocks approved by the American 'Transport Security Administration' - I think is the full title)

Airside, the USA authorities have a master key for all TSA locks, and hence they do not have to break the lock off to carry out a random check or a check as a result of a suspect scan. Thus the advice is not to use padlocks unless they are TSA approved padlocks.

However, this (obvuiosly) does not apply to non-USA destinations and as such when travelling to or from such you should still be vary wary of any signs of interefrence with a lock or case.

Hope that helps


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Kev,
> 
> Why put anything of any value (sentimental or otherwise) in hold baggage rather than carry on luggage? It's not like this is a new phenomenon.
> 
> Brett


Indeed, how often did you fly ? :roll:


----------

